# Craftsman Edger Problems



## mmc (Apr 8, 2008)

I bought a craftsmen edger last year and the longer i have it the funkier it runs. You have to constantly prime it to get it to run. Once you stop priming it stops running, unless you prime for at least 10 mins, then it runs. Any ideas? Wierd. 

I took the carb and tank apart to check screens, all clean...looks like a new carb and tank. 


4.5 horse Craftsman Edger.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post the model number off of your engine?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

As a guess I will say it has a Briggs engine and needs to have a new 795083 installed(old 495770). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## mmc (Apr 8, 2008)

engine: 4.5 HP 10H902-0121-E1


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You need to install a new diaphram kit, it is Briggs part # 795083 or old # 495770 also Lowe's has a kit #5083 which has the same parts.
Here we go;
Remove air cleaner, there are 2 bolts that hold things together, one on the front of the tank 3/8" and one into the block 1/2", remove these bolts, now "slowly" slide the carb/tank off the intake tube and breather tube, now tilt the tank in to release the throttle linkage and waalaa the carb/tank is removed. Remove the 5 screws from the carb/tank, remove carb(don't loose the spring) now spray all holes, cracks and crevases in both the carb and tank surface with brake parts cleaner, remove the main screen(looks like a thimble), with a small screwdriver pry out the main jet(carefully) and clean it, reinstall the jet, it can be difficult some times to get it to snap back in place(I use the rounded end of a screwdriver handle). Install the diaphram on the tank then the gasket(no goo or sealer) now carefully replace the carb(the spring will try to misalign the diaphram), tighten all screws a little at a time so as not to crimp the diaphram until they are all tight. Install the carb/tank in reverse order and you are done. If I missed something one of the real mechanics will correct me. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with geo on what you probably need to do to get your engine back running like it should.


----------



## mmc (Apr 8, 2008)

Well... I replaced the old diaphram with the new #795083. Sprayed everything and cleaned as described above. All went very well, just as above described. I put it all back together and exactly the same thing still happening. The motor fires immediately but wont run unless I kneel down and constantly prime. Once i stop priming...it stops running. UGGHHHHH!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need a long stick so you can push the primer and edge at the same time?

Take the fuel tank / carburetor assembly back off of the engine and separate the carburetor from the fuel tank. Take a good look at the pulse port in the fuel tank and make sure it's open, make sure the long dip tube that drops down into the fuel tank is clear and fuel should flow through to the little cup in the bottom of the fuel tank.


----------



## mmc (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok...great minds ...(ha) after i sent the latest update. I went back out to the shop, disassembled, and re-cleaned everything. I then thought 'it could only be one thing', so I took off the Tube Pick-Up and soaked it in carb cleaner for 1 minute, then placed back on the carb assembly. I then had my son crank the motor while i sprayed carb cleaner in the intake. I sprayed everything down one more time with carb cleaner, re-assembled and it cranked the first time. I just checked the site and saw the suggestion from 30year. Ha I really do appreciate the help ya'll. Blessings!


----------

